# Google guitar songs



## Takun (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's do some 

After messing around like 5 minutes:

http://goo.gl/doodle/sJGJ7


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 10, 2011)

How do you get the multiple strings to play at the same time?


----------



## Takun (Jun 10, 2011)

Magic.

I mean use the keyboard.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 10, 2011)

http://goo.gl/doodle/bsJpA

kinda blink sounding


----------

